# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  HV bildes

## serotonine

nu ok.. ieliksu savas hv bildes

----------


## Vinchi

Bildes izskatās diezgan labas. Tev tur ir maiņstrāva, ar ko baroji?

----------


## serotonine

aha..   tbc- 110 trafs +   garais zibens ir no reizinataja

----------

